# Phantom 32



## Nik Foorde (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi would appreciate any information about Phantom 32's. This would be a first boat [other than a trailer sailor]; with the plan being to cruise the north coast of KI and Spencer Gulf and if all goes well up the east coast and down to Tassie. There's not a lot of info on the web about them so any comments would be welcome. Chrs Nik


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hi Nik, 

I really like the Phantoms. They have a reputation for being well built capable sea boats. Nice liveable interior as well for this size boat.

The Phantom 33(An updated version of the 32) is a touch roomier and would be my pick, albeit for a touch more money. They also made a Phantom 34 which was the same boat again but with the sugar scoop, not many of those built though I believe. 

We looked at several Phantom 33's before buying our boat. There was a Phantom 33 that did quite a bit of sailing around the Pacific IIRC.

Certainly capable of doing everything you want. Like most boats of that era in comes down to finding one in the best possible condition.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

And welcome to Sailnet. A couple of us Aussie's on here.


----------



## Nik Foorde (Jul 11, 2015)

chall03 said:


> Hi Nik,
> 
> I really like the Phantoms. They have a reputation for being well built capable sea boats. Nice liveable interior as well for this size boat.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Chall03; the boat is lying in Lake Maq; it seems sound and we may progress to the survey over the next few days.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Best of luck!

We were up in Lake Macquarie a couple of weeks back. Back in Broken Bay now.


----------

